

Release proposal: v2.0.0 (io.js) - antouank
https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/1532

======
spion
Cool, looks like the url parsing bottleneck will be removed. This means io.js
2.0 should be surpassing node by 2x on some of the TechEmpower benchmarks
(provided they add it to the tests).

Thanks petka :)

------
SEJeff
So did io.js decide to turn down the proposal from the node upsteam folks to
merge and turn it into a non-joyent controlled foundation? Seems sad to take
so much brand and toss it down the toilet even if most of the development has
moved to io.js.

~~~
AndrewHampton
I've been listening to the iojs technical committee calls and they're moving
forward with that in parallel with new development. It sounds like they think
the merge is likely, but not guaranteed, and it may be a months long process.
So they don't want to stop development for that much time and wait for the
merge to complete.

~~~
random28345
Diverging more, and obstensibly adding more value over the "baseline" node.js,
gives the io.js committers more "leverage" in governance discussions. It also
arguably reduces the chances of a successful reunification.

Still, it's a good thing overall. There's enough interest in Javascript that
demand for a javascript application server isn't going away, and having a
headline project that pushes the envelope is a way to keep innovation and
interest in the ecosystem.

------
fcanela
Any idea about which changes motivated the major version bump?

------
dingdingdang
Superb, more competition for Node.js is a bonus for everyone.

